# In IndesignCS3 keine PDF erzeugbar, Anzeige: "Procset wird geladen" + ID friert ein



## Bildermann (17. November 2009)

*Win7 + Indesign CS3:
Konvertieren von PDF-Dateien nicht mehr möglich*

Hallo,

nachdem ich auf Win7 prof. 64bit  Indesign CS3 installierte, lassen sich jetzt hier keine PDF-Dateien mehr konvertien.

Wenn ich eine indd-Datei in zu einer pdf-Datei konvertieren möchte, kommt die Meldung

"*Druck Seite 1: Procset wird geladen*"

danach friert Indesign ein.

Schon bei der Installation von Indesign CS3 trat der "*Adobepdf.dll fehlt*"-Fehler auf. 

In einem anderen Forum habe ich zu dem selben Problem, nur daß es sich hier um Win Vista Ultimate 64bit handelte, *dieses* gefunden.

Leider läßt sich aber mit dem von "Ancient" hier beschriebenen Löschen der "*INFCACHE.1*" im Ordner "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore" das Problem nicht beheben, da ich dazu angeblich keine Administrator-Rechte hätte, obwohl ich als Administrator angemeldet bin.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich schnell Hilfe bekommen könnte.

Danke.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. November 2009)

Hi,
es gibt noch einen Unetrschied zwischen Admin und Superadmin.
Aber als Admin kannst du dir die Zugriffsrechte verschaffen. Eigenschaften>Sicherheit und dort dann dem entsprechenden Benutzerkonto die entsprechenden Berechtigungen vergeben.

Gruß


----------



## Bildermann (17. November 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> es gibt noch einen Unetrschied zwischen Admin und Superadmin.
> Aber als Admin kannst du dir die Zugriffsrechte verschaffen. Eigenschaften>Sicherheit und dort dann dem entsprechenden Benutzerkonto die entsprechenden Berechtigungen vergeben.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo DirtyWorld,

danke für Deine "Wortmeldung". Da ich Win 7 erst seit Freitag den 13.11. habe, habe ich noch ein paar "Lern-Probleme". Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, wo/wie ich "Eigenschaften>Sicherheit" finde? Danke.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. November 2009)

Hi,
entschuldigung ich bin noch von Win Xp ausgegangen. Aber unter Windows 7 sollte das genauso funktionieren.
Anonsten kannst du doch mal dieses Video heir ansehen: http://www.sempervideo.de/?p=4894

Gruß


----------



## Bildermann (17. November 2009)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

herzlichen Dank für Deine AW. Ich werde berichten, ob ich es mit Deiner Hilfe lösen konnte...


----------

